# (IA) Yellow CPR MH EIC/CNM Clear (Ford Son X Soupy MH Daughter)



## IA Hunter (May 1, 2006)

If you are looking for a tremendous yellow lab that comes from some of the best lines, look no further. 

Boomer, CPR Marietta's Goose Commander MH-the sire(EIC and CNM Clear, Hips:Excellent, Elbows normal, Cerf:Clear), is a certified pointer and master hunter. He is a hunting fool that covers the upland field as fast as any dog I have owned. Once he pins the rooster, he will hold point until I catch up and from there it's up to me! He also hunts icy waters with ease and enthusiasm. Duck hunting typically happens late in the year and we are breaking ice to fill our limits, he does this with ease. Boomer has yet to meet a person or animal that he does not love, he has no enemies. He gets along with every creature that crosses his path. By 3 Boomer was a MH, had one NAHRA pass in one attempt, earned his CPR title on the first try and ran one informal field trial at MIRC in Iowa and he won the qual and jammed the open. He's a great dog who is super trainable and after playing the dogs games we have just hunted extensively over the last 6 years. 

Give me a call if you are intersted in breeding to Boomer. 970-286-1337

Stud Fee: $500

Parents: FC AFC Fordlands Bored Out Ford X Leitner Farms Shelby Cobra MNH (Soupy Female)

Cerf: LR-55138
Hips: LR-188445E27M-NOPI
Elbows: LR-EL47934M27-NOPI


----------

